
How I Learned to Make Friends in a New City - baron816
https://medium.com/@baronwilleford/how-i-learned-to-make-friends-in-a-new-city-dfcc8967d1c2#.9d5pz8l0c
======
davidjnelson
Cool idea! Does it try to connect based on interests or other filters?

~~~
baron816
Not at the moment. I don't think that matters as much as you might think.

